# got my 125 setup...finally (pics)



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

125 gallon AGA reef ready aquarium, 55 gallon sump, octopus NW200 skimmer, mag 12 return, tek light 4 foot T-5 fixture, a lot of rock and sand, two seio 820's and one 1100.

Here are some pictures.


----------



## scubaryan1 (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow! Thats looks super nice. Is that sand or crushed coral? I've just started my 29 gallon saltwater setup. I hope I can get it as nice as yours. Keep up the good work.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

That looks very nice!!! good job there bro!
Whenever youre ready for a sweet zoa pack LMK i'll take care of ya.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks great man-thanks for taking the time to share that with us!!!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

awesome!! makes me want to post pics of my 125 (but i cant because of my algae bloom







)


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 8, 2006)

nice tank and setup


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

that looks great jasert. thats a bog jump from the 40. i think those clowns might get lost in there. awesome job with the rock. how many watts is that fixture?


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice tank, makes me wish I would have kept my 125 going. Didnt quite have the money at the time though. Hope to get back into saltwater someday after I get out of college. Anyways beautiful tank, got any ideas on what fish you are gonna put in that beast?
E


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice start... are you doing a mixed reef??


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments I appreciate them all.

Fishdummy - I used sands for the substrate in the tank.

Raptor - can you pm some pics of what you have available.

Welsher7 - the fixture in a Tek Light 6 bulb T-5 unit. Each bulb is 54 watts i believe, I still have it 10 inches or so above the water so that the corals would have too much shock from the brighter lights.

CloneMe - Thinking about adding some chromis, blue and key hole tangs..maybe a firefish or two we will see.

illino - might try my hand at some easier sps later on but for now softies and some lps i think.

I think thats everyone, thanks again. I am also going to plumb that 33 long thats on the floor in the first pictures as a prop setup in the future.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Sweet tank set up! Very nice. Love the fact that you built it into your wall, and have a separate room to work in.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Colfire thanks for the comments having all the extra space behind the tank makes things a lot easier so far. Used to have piranhas in it here is a link to the thread I started when doing that project.

<<<IN WALL TANK>>>


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks for the link! Yeah, I hear that (having extra space/a room behind the tank) is the way to do it. All of your equipment, tank, etc. goes in the next room while your tank has a nice clean look. Very nice job on the whole project since you are not a "handy man".


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Beautiful tank bro. Can you post some pictures of it from the bar/pool table/party room perspective like when you had the P's in it.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

will do camera's batteries are charging.

coldfire...one of those home depot books helped me through that project, lol.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

batteries where charged enough here are a couple more pictures of the room. Ignore all the stuff on the pool table, we are have my neices birthday party here over the weekend.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Sweet job mate i love the salt water look better.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

i love the six shooter on the bar


----------



## raymond999 (Jun 19, 2006)

you thrwoing a halloween party? haha, nice work and nice tank


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

hardly, is a halloweened themed birthday party for my fiance's neice, i will not even be there...the eagles are on.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Damn, that is a nice set up you have there. How many pounds of LR do you have in that tank?


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

im guessing some where around 150 lbs in the main tank, maybe 10 in the fuge.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

thats amazing


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

added a couple chromis this week and traded for a few frags ill post some pictures shortly


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

got a couple new corals, chromis and cleaner shrimp...pictures coming soon.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool. The shrimp are cool. Mine always jumps on my hands when i am moving stuff in there.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

shrimp are definately awesome. i hand feed mine a jumbo min everyday.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

couple random shots...plumbed a tank in to use as a prop/frag tank in the future. here are some pics.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I love the addition of the blue/green Chromis! They are great mid to high level fish. They add tons of movement to the tank. Other than that, great looking zoos, button polyps, and blue mushrooms look very nice.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

looks nice.. where are the attack fish though?


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

lol, need to redo my moulding...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

awesome upgrade jasert. GO EAGLES!!!! we'll get over the rough patch we're in.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

lets hope genin. thanks for the comment also.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

wow jasert looks like you've came a log way since the 40 breeder I want a 125 to is that a diy stand its sitting on if so can you send me a link on how you built it please.

looks really good though dude.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

wow its been a long time since i check this thread...havent seen you on here much trill. I dont really have a link to my stand, just kind of made it as sturdy as i could. Its basically doubled 2x4's screwed together to make the basic structure topped with plywood.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

do you have any updates Jasert? how is the tank maturing for you?


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

coming along genin...i was going to update pretty soon, the pressure is on now.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

got around to posting some pictures, not sure where all the old ones went, but here is how the tank looks now. Pretty much stocked to the max, have swtiched over to 250 watt halides and added a ton of corals since the beginning. Sorry for the terrible pictures, still haved figured out the camera.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

yeah that tank is definetly coming along great dude

congrats

love the color

are those vho supers in the last pic you posted???


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

i run vho actinics for a couple hours a day, but all my pictures turn out blue for some reason, the tank is not nearly that blue in person.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

what kinda cam is that??

i love the colors

i may have to get 1!!!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

That tank is wicked.


----------

